# Do you have a toyota or lexus amplified system?



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

My trip to Toyota with Parrot bluetooth corp and my company Quick Connect products

from the man who brought you the H.I.D. lights mounted on the windshield of a wrx at car and driver comes the lastest install. today our fearless hero went to toyota motor corporations headquarters in torrance cali to see if Parrot corp and my company could impress upon them the beauty and elegance of the parrot mki9200. the car, belongs to some vp or of that sort for toyotas accessory division. it was a 2007 toy 4 runner with the jbl synthesis system. now in most cases if you try to wire behind the radio you get alot of noise, so you have to wire between the amp and the speakers which sucks. so we found a way to do it between the radio and the amp and Ken at Toyota and the parrot people suresh and brian loved it and there was no noise. we gave the v.p. of the accessories division of toyota our only prototype but howard blueprinted it so we can make more. because i was in the "photography free zone" i only was able to snap off a few pix with my cell phone but it was great fun at toyota today.


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

excellent tutorial, thanks


----------



## markland556 (Dec 2, 2008)

Very nice. I hate those stupid toyota factory amps. On the older cars they were just right behind the radio and you could just unplug it when doing a deck. But I know that I have had a few nightmares when integrating the Parrots. I remember a Lexus that I swear wanted to make me throw something.


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

thats why they continue to sell tools, because they continue to make crappy amped systems. everybody say it together "if you don't come and see us today, your factory system will still sound like ****".


----------



## Attack eagle (Nov 18, 2006)

AWC said:


> excellent tutorial, thanks


yeah, this is the best DIY i have ever seen.

the detail in your descriptions, the photographs, plus the pinouts so we are not slaves to some 3rd party wire adapter company for install.

all top notch.

+5 rep. 

:rimshot:


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

the trick is to use the line level signal wires coming out of the parrot and throw them into 2 dpdt relays and then use the parrot mute wires to trigger the relays. the colors of the parrot wires are as follows:
small skinny wires closest to power wires
white is left +
brown is left -
red is right +
black is right -
yellow is the mute trigger
remember you will not be using any of the other wires on the 24 pin connector except the 3 power wires.

i can get the other wires later


----------



## Attack eagle (Nov 18, 2006)

you mean something like this?

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...th-device-into-your-amplified-car-stereo.html


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I know it's not a Toyota, but when I used to work for Circuit City, we were running cheaper Parrots for $149 installed. Of course the first 2 cars I got were a Cadillac SRX with Bose and an '06 Grand Prix with Monsoon.

The problem I had was that since both of these cars had more than 4 speakers (The Parrot only had 4 ins/outs) I had to figure out how to integrate on my own. 

So I used the mute wire to trigger a relay to interrupt power to the amp, and then fed my signal into the center channel speaker.

Worked great.

Thanks for the Toyota info...that will inevitably be useful.

Jay


----------

